# White Widow and Northern Light Grow - Advice



## Nova (Sep 9, 2007)

i am growing some White Widow and Northern Light. Anybody grow these before and have some advice on thier likes/dislikes? Are they nute savvy plants, react well to manicuring procedures like LST and topping? Just lookin to get some heads up information on thier strains. Looks like a few people on this board have grown this strain, just gettin some info!

Thanks in advance guys!


p.s.

I posted in Strains because this is relevant to some particular strains, hope its in the right place!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*We have grown White Widow before. She likes Topping, LST, but you have to be careful with the nutes. IMHO the White strains can be nute sensative. Good luck mang.  *


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

i grow a nl x ww strain that is fairly easy to grow....have grown in both soil and hydro and good results in both....nute sensitive and respond well to LST like TBG said....i haven't tried topping yet but it seems they'd respond well....careful on the stretch too....the widow's can jump if left in veg too long....


----------



## Roken (May 30, 2008)

My advice would be to flower when she's half the height you want to finish at!.  She seems to double in size in the early flower stage as she stretches towards the light.  The stretch slows down about 2wk's into her flower cycle and starts focusing on node production and growth.  She seems to be a moderate feeder, not to heavy tho as the "white family" can be very finicky feeders. Just build her up slowly with the nutrients, so she can get used to the push without showing signs of stress.  Good luck with the grow, and keep us posted.  Peace and Love!!!!!!


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 15, 2008)

:ciao: I've been growing NL for years now:watchplant::farm: ... she is one of my favorites ... plus she's a canabis cup winner:banana: ... I grow several winners ... she is very forgiving to newbies ... she has a sweet smell and taste with a kick *** buzz:fly:... she's not sensitive to nukes and she does fantastic outside ... excellent strain IMO ...


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 7, 2008)

NL is awesome. Hey take make your own cross!


----------

